

5 JavaScript hacks to speed up your Javascript - poolpool
https://medium.com/p/acb44515497f

======
bloodyRevolver
Aside from the last piece of advice: to have fun. This is a terrible list.
Global vars are bad for application level logic and clutter your global
namespace. Switch statements are great but only if you have more than 3-4
conditions. Set timeout is a neat trick but it can quickly get you into state
based problems. Careful with this one. Buried within are some good nuggets of
info, but overall it doesn't get deep enough into the techniques described to
show anything like good practices.

~~~
electrichead
I think this was supposed to be satire

------
mproud
This list sounds like a page taken out of one of Douglas Crockford’s talks —
of everything not to do.

------
vonseel
This is great! At first glance I didn't catch the sarcasm, had to reread the
first paragraph.

